

Google App Engine 1.2.3 released. Supporting Django 1.0 - forsaken
http://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine/browse_thread/thread/fab4e52646994dff/93bdf272719b724c

======
aneesh
Have they added support for Django models as well?

~~~
stevejalim
There is this, though: <http://code.google.com/p/app-engine-patch/>

~~~
dannyr
I believe you still cannot use Django models on app-engine-patch.

The creator said it will be supported in the future though.

~~~
stevejalim
Ah, true enough... I guess there's also this:
<http://code.google.com/p/google-app-engine-django/> as explained here
<http://gagravarr.livejournal.com/136617.html> \- in case that helps anyone

------
mattdennewitz
dont forget async. urlfetch and the task queue!

~~~
sidmitra
Tuple unpacking in templates!!

~~~
mattdennewitz
whoa, i didnt see that. thats pretty rad.

